#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρεώσεις μηχανικών για τα συμφωνητικά Ν.3919/11 (ΦΕΚ 32/Α'/2.3.2011)

## accounter

*α) Σύναψη ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού εφόσον συμφωνούμε αμοιβή διαφορετική απο την νόμιμη!
β) Κατάθεση του ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού στο ΤΕΕ !
γ) Κατάθεση του ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού στην εφορία ! ( Συμφωνητικά για εργολαβίες ή υπεργολαβίες εκτέλεσης τεχνικών έργων*. Ο σχετικός νόμος εδώ είναι ο Ν.820/1978 άρθρο 19 καθώς και η ΠΟΛ.1122/2002 που ορίζει το όριο υποβολής σε ευρώ. Συγκεκριμένα, καθιερώθηκε η υποχρέωση γι' αυτόν που αναθέτει σε εργολάβο ή υπεργολάβο την εκτέλεση τεχνικού έργου, του οποίου το κόστος υπερβαίνει τις 6.000 ευρώ, να γνωστοποιεί, με δήλωση του, *πριν από την έναρξη των εργασιών εκτέλεσης του έργου, στον αρμόδιο για τη φορολογία του προϊστάμενο Δ.Ο.Υ.*, τα στοιχεία του εργολάβου ή του υπεργολάβου που ανέλαβε την εκτέλεση του έργου ή να καταθέτει αντίγραφο του συμφωνητικού που καταρτίστηκε για την ανάληψη του έργου από τον εργολάβο ή τον υπεργολάβο.

Όταν τα συμφωνητικά δεν υπερβαίνουν τις 6.000,00¤ τότε τα βασικά τους στοιχεία καταχωρούνται σε μια τριμηνιαία κατάσταση η οποία υποχρεωτικά υποβάλλεται έως την 20η ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα του τριμήνου (π.χ. για Ιαν, Φεβ, Μαρτ υποβάλλεται έως 20 Απρ)

* δ)* Υποβολή ΣΤΟ TAXIS από τους μηχανικούς καταστάσεων έγγραφων συμφωνιών ( συμφωνητικά) που έχουν συνάψει" προβλέπεται ότι οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, πρέπει να υποβάλλουν μέχρι την 20η ημέρα του μηνός Φεβρουαρίου κάθε έτους, καταστάσεις με τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους μέσα στην προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο, υπό μορφή ΠΙΝΑΚΑ 


*ΝΟΜΟΣ ΥΠ' ΑΡΙΘ. 3919 
ΦΕΚ: Α' 32/2-3-2011
Αρχή της επαγγελματικής ελευθερίας, κατάργηση αδικαιολόγητων περιορισμών στην πρόσβαση και άσκηση επαγγελμάτων
Άρθρο 7 Μηχανικοί
* 
1. α) *Η αμοιβή των μηχανικών, για την μελέτη των έργων που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 1 παρ. 1 του π.δ. 696/1974 (ΦΕΚ 301 Α'), καθορίζεται ελεύθερα με έγγραφη συμφωνία των συμβαλλομένων.* Οι προβλεπόμενες στο προεδρικό διάταγμα τούτο ως υποχρεωτικώς ελάχιστες αμοιβές παύουν εφεξής να ισχύουν με αυτόν το χαρακτήρα. Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν αντιστοίχως και ως προς κάθε οριζόμενη από οποιαδήποτε διάταξη νόμου ως υποχρεωτικώς ελάχιστη αμοιβή για εργασίες που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 59 του ν.δ. της 17.7/16.8.1923, όπως το άρθρο αυτό αντικαθίσταται με την παράγραφο 10 του παρόντος άρθρου.
β) Η Δ.Ε. του Τ.Ε.Ε., όταν περιέρχεται στην αντίληψή του περίπτωση συνομολογήσεως από μηχανικό σύμβασης, της οποίας η αμοιβή φαίνεται ασυνήθιστα χαμηλή, τον καλεί εγγράφως να δικαιολογήσει το ύψος της, ζητώντας τις διευκρινίσεις που κρίνει σκόπιμες. Εφόσον οι εξηγήσεις του ενδιαφερομένου δεν κριθούν ικανοποιητικές, το Δ.Σ. του Τ.Ε.Ε. μπορεί να ασκεί πειθαρχική δίωξη κατά τις κείμενες διατάξεις.

2. *Η σχετική σύμβαση, η οποία πρέπει να περιέχει τουλάχιστον τα στοιχεία που ορίζονται στις παραγράφους 1 και 2 του άρθρου 1 του β.δ. της 30/31.5.1956 (ΦΕΚ 134 Α'), κατατίθεται από τον μηχανικό στο Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος (Τ.Ε.Ε.).* Μετά την περαίωση της μελέτης, ο μηχανικός γνωστοποιεί στο Τ.Ε.Ε. τα στοιχεία που προκύπτουν από αυτήν, με βάση τα οποία υπολογίζει και καταβάλλει στο Τ.Ε.Ε τις εισφορές και τα λοιπά δικαιώματα, όπως αυτά προβλέπονται στη νομοθεσία, είτε ως παρακρατούμενα από την αμοιβή του μηχανικού, που επεβάλλετο κατά το άρθρο 2 του β.δ. της 30/31.5.1956 να κατατίθεται στο Τ.Ε.Ε., είτε ως καταβαλλόμενα στο Τ.Ε.Ε. ως δικαιούχο ή προς απόδοση σε τρίτους δικαιούχους. Το Τ.Ε.Ε., μετά από επαλήθευση των στοιχείων και του βάσει αυτών γενόμενου υπολογισμού των εισφορών, τον οποίο οριστικοποιεί, αποδίδει στους νόμιμους δικαιούχους τις καταβαλλόμενες σε αυτό εισφορές και δικαιώματα, πέραν εκείνων που προορίζονται γι' αυτό.

3. Οι διατάξεις των προηγούμενων παραγράφων ισχύουν αντιστοίχως και ως προς τον επιβλέποντα μηχανικό για τις εργασίες επίβλεψης, καθώς και τον αναλαμβάνοντα τη διοίκηση έργου.

4. Οι εισφορές υπέρ του Τ.Ε.Ε., υπέρ ασφαλιστικών ταμείων και λογαριασμών, καθώς και οι λοιπές εισφορές και δικαιώματα που προβλέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία ότι υπολογίζονται επί της αμοιβής των μηχανικών, υπολογίζονται εφεξής επί της συμβατικής αμοιβής, εφόσον αυτή είναι μεγαλύτερη από την νόμιμη αμοιβή κατά την έννοια της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 1 του π.δ. 696/1974, όπως αντικαθίσταται με την παράγραφο 8, άλλως υπολογίζονται επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής.
Στις περιπτώσεις που οι ως άνω εισφορές προβλέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία ότι υπολογίζονται επί της υποχρεωτικώς ελάχιστης αμοιβής, υπολογίζονται εφεξής επί της νομίμου αμοιβής.

5. Οι αναφερόμενες στο π.δ. 696/1974 «ελάχιστες αμοιβές» ή «αμοιβές» νοούνται εφεξής ως νόμιμες αμοιβές κατά την έννοια της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 1 του ίδιου διατάγματος όπως αντικαθίσταται με την παράγραφο 8 και, πέραν της λήψεως υπόψη για τον υπολογισμό νόμιμων εισφορών και δικαιωμάτων από το Τ.Ε.Ε. κατά την προηγούμενη παράγραφο, λαμβάνονται επίσης υπόψη από τα δικαστήρια κατά την εκδίκαση διαφορών από αμοιβές μηχανικών για την παροχή εργασίας σύμφωνα με τα άρθρα 677 έως 681 του Κ.Πολ.Δ., όταν δεν προκύπτει έγκυρη έγγραφη συμφωνία περί αυτών.

6. Ειδικά για την έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών, ο προϋπολογισμός που αναφέρεται στο άρθρο 3 του π.δ. 696/ 1974 εξάγεται είτε βάσει αναλυτικού προϋπολογισμού είτε σύμφωνα με τις τιμές μονάδος που καθορίζονται με απόφαση του Υπουργού Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, κατόπιν γνώμης του Τ.Ε.Ε., η οποία λαμβάνει υπόψη το κόστος κατασκευής, όπως εξάγεται από τον αντικειμενικό προσδιορισμό της αξίας των ακινήτων (άρθρο 41 του ν. 1249/1982 (ΦΕΚ 43 Α'), όπως κάθε φορά ισχύει.

7. Η παρ. 6 του άρθρου 3 του π.δ. 696/1974 καταργείται.

8. Η παρ. 1 του άρθρου 1 του π.δ. 696/1974 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
*«1. Οι καθοριζόμενες με το διάταγμα αυτό αμοιβές αποτελούν τις νόμιμες αμοιβές, οι οποίες ισχύουν για την περίπτωση που δεν προκύπτει έγκυρη έγγραφη συμφωνία αμοιβής, για την εκπόνηση μελετών και τη διενέργεια επιβλέψεων - παραλαβών και εκτιμήσεων Συγκοινωνιακών, Υδραυλικών και Κτιριακών Έργων ως και Τοπογραφικών Κτηματογραφικών και Χαρτογραφικών Εργασιών, κατά τις κατωτέρω κατηγορίες ή διακρίσεις αυτών.»*

9. Το πρώτο και το δεύτερο εδάφιο της παρ. 7 του άρθρου 3 του π.δ. 696/1974 καταργούνται.

10. Το άρθρο 59 του από 17.7/16.8.1923 νομοθετικού διατάγματος (ΦΕΚ 228 Α') αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
« Άρθρο 59
Με προεδρικό διάταγμα, που εκδίδεται με πρόταση των Υπουργών Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής και Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, μετά γνώμη της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος, εγκρίνεται κανονισμός αμοιβών των διπλωματούχων ανώτατων σχολών μηχανικών γενικά και αρχιτεκτόνων, μελών του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος, καθώς και αυτών που ασκούν τα επαγγέλματα αυτά, βάσει ειδικών διατάξεων νόμου, εν όλω ή εν μέρει. Με τον κανονισμό αυτόν καθορίζεται η νόμιμη αμοιβή για τη μελέτη, επίβλεψη, εποπτεία ή έλεγχο και παραλαβή κάθε είδους έργων ή εγκαταστάσεων, καθώς και για κάθε είδους τεχνικές γενικά εργασίες και υπηρεσίες, όπως σχεδιαγράμματα, καταμετρήσεις, γνωμοδοτήσεις, πραγματογνωμοσύνες ή αμοιβές που καταβάλλονται σε αυτούς που μετέχουν σε αρχιτεκτονικούς διαγωνισμούς και στους κριτές αυτών.
Μεταξύ των ως άνω έργων περιλαμβάνονται επίσης οι τοπογραφικές και κτηματογραφικές εργασίες, καθώς και οι χωροταξικές, ρυθμιστικές, πολεοδομικές και περιβαλλοντικές μελέτες.

*Η αμοιβή αυτή οφείλεται, εφόσον δεν προκύπτει έγκυρη έγγραφη συμφωνία αμοιβής.»
* 
11. Οι παράγραφοι 1 και 2 του άρθρου μόνου του ν.δ. 2726/ 1953 (ΦΕΚ 325 Α') καταργούνται.

12. α) Επί της συμβατικώς συνομολογουμένης ή της νομίμου αμοιβής κατά τις διακρίσεις της παραγράφου 4, καταβάλλεται από τον μηχανικό υπέρ του Τ.Ε.Ε. ποσοστό 2% για τις πάσης φύσεως δαπάνες αυτού. Σε περίπτωση άρνησης, δυστροπίας ή καθυστέρησης καταβολής των αμοιβών μελετών ή επιβλέψεων από εργοδότη, μπορεί και το Τ.Ε.Ε. να επιδιώξει δικαστικώς την είσπραξη της οφειλόμενης αμοιβής, ύστερα από αίτηση του ενδιαφερόμενου μέλους του Τ.Ε.Ε. ή της εταιρείας, γραφείου ή συμπράξεως γραφείων εκπονήσεως τεχνικών μελετών. Με την αίτηση πρέπει να προσδιορίζεται και το σύνολο της οφειλόμενης αμοιβής.
β) Η παρ. 4 του άρθρου μόνου του ν.δ. 2726/1953 (ΦΕΚ 325 Α') καταργείται.

13. Οι διατάξεις των παραγράφων 1, 2 και 3 του άρθρου 2 του β.δ. της 30/31.5.1956 καταργούνται.

14.Το τρίτο και το τέταρτο εδάφιο της παρ. 4 του άρθρου 2 του β.δ. της 30/31.5.1956 αντικαθίστανται ως εξής:
«Αίτημα της αγωγής θα είναι η αναγνώριση υποχρεώσεως καταβολής ή η καταβολή του οφειλόμενου ποσού στο μελετητή μηχανικό. Τούτο εφαρμόζεται αναλογικά και στην περίπτωση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων.»

15. Με προεδρικό διάταγμα, που εκδίδεται με πρόταση των Υπουργών Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων και Οικονομικών, μετά γνώμη της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής του Τ.Ε.Ε., διενεργείται κάθε αναγκαία προσαρμογή στις διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου των διατάξεων της νομοθεσίας που διέπει την εκπόνηση μελετών ιδιωτικών έργων και τις αμοιβές των μηχανικών.

16. Η παράγραφος 8 του άρθρου 4 του ν. 3316/2005 (ΦΕΚ 42 Α') καταργείται.

17. Το τρίτο εδάφιο της περιπτώσεως β' της παρ. 9 του άρθρου 6 του ν. 3316/2005 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«Η υποβληθείσα οικονομική προσφορά κατά κατηγορία μελέτης απορρίπτεται εφόσον οι ποσότητες του φυσικού αντικειμένου της προσφοράς δεν αντιστοιχούν στην προτεινόμενη τεχνική λύση.»

18. Στο πρώτο εδάφιο της παρ. 5 του άρθρου 7 του ν.3316/2005 οι λέξεις «σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις των παραγράφων 7 και 8» αντικαθίστανται με τις λέξεις «σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 7».

19. Το δεύτερο εδάφιο της παρ. 10 του άρθρου 7 του ν.3316/2005 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«Η υποβληθείσα οικονομική προσφορά κατά κατηγορία μελέτης απορρίπτεται εφόσον οι ποσότητες του φυσικού αντικειμένου της προσφοράς δεν αντιστοιχούν στο αντικείμενο της μελέτης όπως προκύπτει από τα στοιχεία του εδαφίου β' της παραγράφου 2.»

20. Οι παράγραφοι 2 και 3 του άρθρου 19 του ν. 3316/ 2005 καταργούνται.

21. Με προεδρικό διάταγμα, που εκδίδεται με πρόταση των Υπουργών Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων και Οικονομικών, διενεργείται κάθε αναγκαία προσαρμογή του ν. 3316/2005 και των κατ' εξουσιοδότηση αυτού εκδοθεισών κανονιστικών πράξεων, στις διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου.

22. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, που εκδίδεται μέσα σε προθεσμία δύο (2) μηνών από την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος νόμου, προσαρμόζονται οι διατάξεις της υπ' αριθμ. ΔΜΕΟ/α/ οικ/1161 (ΦΕΚ 1064 Β'/2005) υπουργικής απόφασης που αφορούν τη βαθμολόγηση οικονομικών προσφορών, στις διατάξεις της παρ. 8 του άρθρου 4 του ν.3316/2005, όπως αντικαθίστανται με τις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 16 του παρόντος άρθρου.

ΑΠΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΜ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΜΟΙΒΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΒΟΥΜΕ !!!!!
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΜΟΙΒΗ ΜΑΣ !!!!

----------


## GADR

Ξέρει κάποιος τι βάζουμε στο πεδίο αιτιολογία στο taxis;

----------


## Xάρης

"Αιτιολογία";
Είδες ΑΥΤΟ;

Απ' όσα έχω καταλάβει, συμφωνητικά που κατατίθενται στο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ, *ΔΕΝ* χρειάζεται να υποβληθούν ξανά στο taxis.

----------


## asak

Σε πρόσφατη τηλ. επικοινωνία με το ΤΕΕ μου απάντησαν ότι τα συμφωνητικά στο taxis θα πρέπει να είναι τα ίδια με αυτά του Τεε. 
Υποθέτω όμως, ότι η υποβολή στο taxis είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο υποχρέωση μας προς το Δημόσιο ενώ η υποβολή στο ηλ. σύστημα του ΤΕΕ επιβάλλεται από το θεσμικό όργανο των μηχανικών.
Ποια η βαρύτητα των 2 αυτών υποχρεώσεων και σε ποια πρωτίστως πρέπει να είμαστε τυπικοί το αφήνω στην κρίση σας.
Δεν χάνουμε πάντως και τίποτα αν τα υποβάλλουμε εις διπλούν μέχρι να διευκρινιστεί.
Ούτε και να μην τα υποβάλλουμε κιόλας! (θα μπορούσε να πει και κάποιος άλλος) :Χαρούμενος: .

----------


## Xάρης

Η υποβολή στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ είναι υποχρέωση από τον νόμο, όπως υποχρέωση από τον νόμο είναι και η *ετήσια* υποβολή πινάκων με τα στοιχεία των συμφωνητικών αυτών *από το ΤΕΕ* στο Taxis.
Στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και στο σχετικό σεμινάριο για τα φορολογικά, αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι συμφωνητικά που υποβάλουμε στο ΤΕΕ δεν τα υποβάλουμε ξανά στο Taxis.
Σε άλλο τμήμα του ΤΕΕ λένε άλλα.

Ως συνήθως η εφορία δεν δίνει σαφή απάντηση.
Πάντως σχετικό ερώτημα έχω καταθέσει μέσω Taxis και όταν και αν λάβω απάντηση θα ενημερώσω.

Θεωρώ πάντως ότι συμφωνητικά δεν απαιτούνται για εργασίες όπου δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή όπως π.χ. είναι τα ΠΕΑ ή οι απλές βεβαιώσεις του Ν.4178/13 ή οι άδειες για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας.

----------


## asak

Θεωρώ κι εγώ ότι πέρα της εφαρμογής των νόμων που συντάσσονται συνήθως από ανθρώπους που δεν θα συντάξουν ποτέ κάποιο συμφωνητικό, είναι τελικά τι προτιθέμεθα να πράξουμε κι εμείς οι μηχανικοί.
Αν δηλαδή συμφωνήσουμε όλοι π.χ. να μη καταθέτουμε συμφωνητικά στο taxis παρά μόνο στο Τεε, τότε ο νόμος πάει "περίπατο". Όπως τόσοι άλλωστε που συντάσσονται κατά καιρούς.
Θεωρώ ότι εμείς μαζί με τα συλλογικά μας όργανα έχουμε δύναμη να πράττουμε αυτό που θεωρούμε σωστό και όχι αυτό που μας επιβάλλουν. Θεωρώ βέβαια.... :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι τα συλλογικά όργανα των μηχανικών έχουν τις δυνατότητες αυτές.
Η αποχή στις τελευταίες εκλογές του ΤΕΕ έφτασε το 70%.
Η γενική συνέλευση του ΣΠΜΕ εδώ και 25 χρόνια δεν έχει απαρτία. Δεν μαζεύονται 200 μέλη που απαιτείται κατ' ελάχιστο.
Θεωρώ ότι ΤΕΕ και σύλλογοι είναι απαξιωμένα στα μάτια των μηχανικών. 

Όμως, αυτό που λες ότι οι νόμοι παύουν να ισχύουν πρακτικά όταν αμφισβητούνται από την πλειοψηφία ή όταν δεν υπάρχουν ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί και επιπτώσεις από τη μη εφαρμογή τους είναι κάτι αναμφισβήτητο κρίνοντας και από τη μη εφαρμογή της αντικαπνιστικής νομοθεσίας.

Και επειδή δεν βλέπω να υπάρχουν συνέπειες από τη μη δήλωση αλλά και όταν και αν υπάρξουν σε κάποιους συναδέλφους δεν θα κοινοποιηθούν στο βαθμό που να έχουν αντίκτυπο στη δράση των υπολοίπων, θεωρώ ότι θα σβήσει και δεν θα εφαρμοστεί το μέτρο της κατάθεσης των συμφωνητικών στο Taxis.

----------


## NIKOS_M

Όταν λέτε "κατάθεση συμφωνητικών στο TAXIS", εννοείτε την υποβολή της τριμηνιαίας κατάστασης; Γιατί αν εννοείτε την υποβολή των συμφωνητικών, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο πεδίο στο TAXIS.

----------


## Xάρης

Την τριμηνιαία κατάσταση την οποία παλιότερα υποχρεούμασταν να υποβάλουμε στις ΔΟΥ.
Ορισμένες ΔΟΥ ζητούσαν, κακώς, και τα ίδια τα συμφωνητικά πέρα από την κατάσταση.

----------

NIKOS_M

----------


## Xάρης

Υπέβαλα έγγραφο ερώτημα στη ΓΓΠΣ μέσω του TAXISnet.
Την επόμενη ημέρα μου τηλεφώνησε μια ευγενέστατη κυρία και μου είπε ότι δεν μπορούν να μου απαντήσουν σε τέτοιους είδους ερωτήματα και με παρέπεμψε στην αρμόδια Διεύθυνση Ελέγχων της Κεντρικής Υπηρεσίας.
Επικοινώνησα σήμερα με την παραπάνω διεύθυνση στο τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσαν (210.33.75.204) και αμέσως απάντησε μια ευγενέστατη και κατατοπιστικότατη κυρία.
Σας μεταφέρω τις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μου, όπως τουλάχιστον τα θυμάμαι:

*1)* Συμφωνητικά μηχανικών με πελάτες τα οποία κατατίθενται στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ, θα πρέπει να αναφερθούν ΚΑΙ στους τριμηνιαίους πίνακες μέσω της σχετικής εφαρμογής του TAXIS;
Λάβετε υπόψη ότι το ΤΕΕ στο τέλος της χρονιάς θα καταθέσει τους πίνακες με τα συμφωνητικά των μηχανικών στο TAXIS.
*ΝΑΙ*, *επειδή* δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στο TAXISnet η ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή για την υποβολή καταστάσρων με τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει οι μηχανικοί με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους μέσα στην προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο και στην οποία αναγράφονται το ονοματεπώνυμο, η διεύθυνση, ο Α.Φ.Μ. του κάθε συμβαλλόμενου, το είδος της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας και η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή. 
(βλ. Ν.3943/11 - ΦΕΚ.66/Α΄/31.03.2011, άρθρο 20, §8)

Η άποψη του Νίκου Κολυδά, Οικονομολόγου - Λογιστή, συνεργάτη και του ΤΕΕ/ΤKM σε φορολογικά θέματα, με την οποία συμφωνώ απόλυτα, είναι ότι η μη ενεργοποίηση της ηλεκτρονικής εφαρμογής του TAXISnet δεν προκαλεί υποχρέωση για τη δήλωση σε άλλη εφαρμογή, όσο τουλάχιστον αυτό δεν αναφέρεται ρητά μέσω κάποιας εγκυκλίου.

*2)* Σύμφωνα με τον Ν.3919/11, οι μηχανικοί οφείλουν να συνυπογράφουν συμφωνητικά με τους πελάτες τους στις περίπτωσης εκείνες που ισχύουν ΚΑΙ οι δύο παρακάτω προϋποθέσεις:
α) υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή για την εργασία,
β) η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή είναι μικρότερη της νόμιμης.
Αν δεν συνταχθεί συμφωνητικό, η εφορία δύναται να θεωρήσει ότι ο μηχανικός αμείφθηκε με τη νόμιμη και όχι τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή.
Τι γίνεται όμως στις περιπτώσεις που είτε δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή είτε η συμφωνηθείσα είναι όση ή και μεγαλύτερη της νόμιμης;
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές που δεν συναφθούν συμφωνητικά υπάρχουν νομικές/φορολογικές συνέπειες για τους μηχανικούς;
Η εφορία *ΔΕΝ επιβάλλει* την υπογραφή συμφωνητικών μεταξύ των Μηχανικών και των πελατών τους.
Ο νόμος ορίζει ότι *μόνο όταν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή και η συμφωνηθείσα είναι μικρότερη της νόμιμης*, η εφορία θα θεωρήσει ως εισπραχθείσα τη νόμιμη αν τυχόν δεν έχει συναφθεί και υποβληθεί σχετικό συμφωνητικό.

Η ευγένεια, η ταχύτητα στην εξυπηρέτηση και η σαφήνεια στις απαντήσεις με γεμίζει αισιοδοξία ότι κάτι αλλάζει σ' αυτήν τη χώρα προς θετική κατεύθυνση.

----------

NIKOS_M

----------

